# Chaerilus sp. "Java"



## PNTxLSTAR (Jun 4, 2018)

So payday is coming up ive wanted scorpions since i was a kid i have few beautiful tarantulas and fish and kittens so i really look after my pets but dnt know anything about scorpions ive tried looking into the breed chaerilus sp. "Java"  but find nothing anyone kept them? and also anyone know ideal substrate? And house for 2 of them? Scorplings preferably tank, and substrate from amazon.co.uk or should i make my own? as i live in the middle of no-where and reptile exotic shops/stores are miles away

Thanks guys


----------



## pannaking22 (Jun 5, 2018)

I'd hunt for any info you can find on Chaerilus and go from there. Since they're from Java I'd assume they like it humid. You'll probably want to keep them separate since most scorps will eat each other (though I admit I don't know anything about Chaerilus). If it's pesticide free, you could probably use dirt from outside after baking it to remove any potential pests.


----------



## Mel92 (Jun 7, 2018)

I keep my adults on a soil coco fibre mix, keep damp but not soaking and about 2-3" deep. House in a 2L-3L tub, couple of hides and very small water bowl, feed once a week. For scorplings i keep in a 2oz deli cup with same sub and a little bit of damp moss, feed once a week.Very easy to keep and great little scorpions.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Buthoscorpio (Jun 7, 2018)

They are easy to keep. Keep them warm and humid. You can raise them in small containers (but with enough fresh air circulation). They are really hard to kill, therefore ideal for beginners. I fed mine with thermobia domestica.


----------



## SPW49 (Jun 7, 2018)

I just got 6 C Hentzi & they are awesome. They’re 3/4”-1”. I put them in a deep blue 5 gallon with a bunch of cork for them to climb on. They are a communal species and do great together. I’ll try and post pics later


----------



## SPW49 (Jun 7, 2018)

Sorry! Posted to wrong thread!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PNTxLSTAR (Jun 8, 2018)

Mel92 said:


> I keep my adults on a soil coco fibre mix, keep damp but not soaking and about 2-3" deep. House in a 2L-3L tub, couple of hides and very small water bowl, feed once a week. For scorplings i keep in a 2oz deli cup with same sub and a little bit of damp moss, feed once a week.Very easy to keep and great little scorpions.


Thanks will do the same


----------



## Forest boy (Nov 19, 2018)

Does anyone know if these are communal or no please


----------



## G. Carnell (Nov 19, 2018)

the babies will cannibalise
the adults I've put together end up fighting (all females), so i'd guess its best not to keep them in a communal setup

However - other species of Chaerilus are usually communal from my experience (C.celebenis, C.rectimanus), so my experience might be atypical!

The species name for Chaerilus sp 'java' is most likely Chaerilus variegatus, FYI!


----------



## Forest boy (Nov 19, 2018)

G. Carnell said:


> the babies will cannibalise
> the adults I've put together end up fighting (all females), so i'd guess its best not to keep them in a communal setup
> 
> However - other species of Chaerilus are usually communal from my experience (C.celebenis, C.rectimanus), so my experience might be atypical!
> ...


Thanks I’ve already got one one it’s own but just ordered another two and I believe although sold as different are in fact the same 
Will keep apart then


----------



## Bob Lee (Nov 19, 2018)

C++ Is far superior then you puny mortals

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShyDragoness (Feb 7, 2019)

Hey, looking for more info on these guys! Do you need to keep them with a heatmat or will room temps do?


----------



## Forest boy (Feb 7, 2019)

Lovely little scorpions 
Easy to keep treat as you would a Asian forest scorpion 
I don’t like coco fibre as it’s too dry I always use spider life as top layer and sedge peat for base layer 
No heat mat needed if room is warm


----------



## Dry Desert (Feb 7, 2019)

Forest boy said:


> Lovely little scorpions
> Easy to keep treat as you would a Asian forest scorpion
> I don’t like coco fibre as it’s too dry I always use spider life as top layer and sedge peat for base layer
> No heat mat needed if room is warm


Ideal temperature for them is in the 21°C -24°C range Don't keep them too hot.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## ShyDragoness (Feb 8, 2019)

Dry Desert said:


> Ideal temperature for them is in the 21°C -24°C range Don't keep them too hot.


Perfect thank you!


----------

